# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Mesatarja, nje prej kritereve kryesore per pranimet ne universitete

## Albo

Disa muaj me pare, ministria e arsimit ne Republiken e Shqiperise mori nje vendim te rikthimit te mesatares si nje prej kritereve per tu pranuar ne shkollat e larta pasi nxenesit perfundojne shkollat e mesme. Ky vendim krijoi nje pakenaqesi te madhe si ne rradhet e studenteve te shkollave te mesme, edhe ne rradhet e mesimdhenesve. Mesatarja eshte nje limit qe i pengon studentet per tu marre nen shqyrtim ne kerkesat e tyre per te konkuruar e pranuar ne universitet shqiptare. Nese nje student nuk ka nje mesatare te caktuar, ai nuk mund te aplikoje per te konkuruar ne nje dege apo shkolle te vecante.

Ne vendosem te hapim nje sondazh per kete problem duke ju shtruar ju pyetjen qe po diskutohet sot ne ambientet e universiteteve dhe shkollave te mesme shqiptare:

*A duhet te mbahet mesataria si kriter pranimi ne shkollat e larta, apo duhet te hiqet nga ministria e arsimit?*

Krahas votes tuaj, ju ftojme qe te argumentoni edhe pse votuat ne menyren si votuat. Si e shikoni dhe analizoni ju kete problem?

Albo

----------


## Albo

Një komision i përbashkët do të japë vendimin pas dy muajsh 

*Ministria lë përkohësisht në fuqi mesataren
Memushi: Do të vjelim më parë opinionin e komunitetit*

Shekulli

Mesatarja do të vazhdojë të jetë një nga kriteret e pranimit në universitet. Të paktën edhe gjatë dy muajve në vazhdim. Sipas ministrit të Arsimit dhe të Shkencës, Luan Memushi, nuk do të merret asnjë vendim në lidhje me këtë problem, derisa të tërhiqet edhe opinioni i të gjithë përfaqësuesve përkatës. Në fakt, kjo çështje është shndërruar në një konflikt, që tashmë ka marrë përmasat e një proteste të hapur, mes nxënësve të shkollave të mesme dhe krerëve të dikasterit të Arsimit. Ministri Memushi, gjatë analizës së djeshme të punës së këtij dikasteri, deklaroi se problemi i shumëpërfolur i mesatares, si një nga kriteret e pranimit të nxënësve në shkollat e larta, do të zgjidhet vetëm pas dy muajsh. Sensibiliteti i komunitetit të nxënësve deri tani është për tu vlerësuar dhe ne e konsiderojmë të dobishëm, për të nxitur një studim këto dy muaj, i cili do të përfshijë përfaqësues të shkollave të larta, nga organizatat rinore që kanë sensibilizuar opinionin për këtë çështje, nga komuniteti i mësuesve dhe i prindërve, për të organizuar edhe pyetësorë të caktuar, që do të na ndihmojnë të vjelim mendimin e të gjithë komuniteteve, - tha Memushi. 
Mesatarja, e nxituar? 
Gjatë vitit shkollor, nxënësit që nuk fituan të drejtën për të studiuar në shkollat e larta e kundërshtuan fort dhe me akuza të shumta vendimin e Ministrisë së Arsimit. Ndërkaq, këtë vit, pas vjeljes së opinioneve të gjera, gjë që ndoshta duhet të ishte bërë më mirë vitin e kaluar, ministri Memushi premton që nuk do të merret një vendim i nxitur. Në bazë të mendimit do të shohim nga anon më shumë balanca për të marrë një vendim jo të nxituar. Pra, nuk është fjala për një vendim të nxituar, sepse edhe vjet kur u zëvendësua testi i përgjithshëm me futjen e mesatares, kjo u bë në bazë të shqetësimit të shumë mësuesve, të cilët mendonin që nxënësit nuk mësonin në mënyrë sistematike, meqënëse nota mesatare nuk do tu duhej, - tha Memushi. Duke marrë fjalën, Memushi iu përgjigj edhe përgëzimit që kryebashkiaku Rama, i bëri një vendimi të publikuar në media, për heqjen përfundimtare të mesatares, duke e cilësuar atë si një mendim të krijuar vetëm nga leximi i ndonjë gazete, me shprehje të literalizuara mediatike. 
Analiza, numër rekord i studentëve në universitete
Pjesëmarrja prej 77% e studentëve në universitete, gjatë 2003-it, është një nga arritjet e këtij dikasteri, përsa i përket vitit që lamë pas, e cila sipas ministrit Memushi ishte një shifër e lartë edhe në krahasim me universitetet e Evropës. Sipas tij, në vitin 2000, kjo shifër ishte vetëm 50% e numrit të nxënësve që mbaronin shkollën e mesme. Gjithashtu, disa nga të mirat e vitit që kaloi, në fushën e arsimit ishin dhënia e librave falas për të gjithë nxënësit e shkollave të sistemit tetëvjeçar, unifikimi i diplomave të huaja me ato të universiteteve tona, që në fakt është një proces në vazhdim, amendimi i ligjit për arsimin e lartë, dyfishimi i pranimeve të studentëve, futja për herë të parë e sistemit me kohë të pjesshme në universitete, futja e profilizimit të gjithë sistemit të arsimit të mesëm, si dhe futja e sistemit arsimor 5+4, që nënkupton sistemi me nëntë klasë dhe jo me tetë të shkollës tetëvjeçare dhe sistemin trevjeçar për shkollat e mesme, etj. Ndërkaq, edhe viti i parë i shkollës së mesme këtë vit do të ketë tekste dhe programe të reja, të cilat do të kenë për bazë modelet e shkollës së profilizuar. Ndërsa për vitin 2004, sipas ministrit Memushi, disa nga prioritetet do të jetë procesi i decentralizimit dhe transferimit të kompetencave, rishikimi në tërësi i sistemit arsimor, vazhdimi i procesit të integrimit në Kartën e Bolonjës, etj.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

*Shpërndahen pyetësorë në shkolla dhe fakultete*

Mesatarja? Dy muaj kohë për të vendosur. Kreu i Arsimit njoftoi dje pas analizës vjetore të dikasterit se do shpërn-dahen pyetësorë në shkollat tona të larta dhe ato të mesme për nxënësit, studentët, mësuesit dhe pedagogët për të mble-dhur opinionet e tyre lidhur me rivënien e mesatares. "Nuk ka ende një vendim për heqjen e mesatares dhe ne nuk mund ta parashikojmë, pa mble-dhur mendime jo të nxituara". Ministri Memushi nuk mohoi faktin që rimarrja e kësaj çështjeje vjen për arsye të presionit të kohëve të fundit dhe sidomos pas peticionit të gjimnazistëve, megjithatë ai e justifikoi diskutimin e imponuar me faktin që "shqyrtimi i përvitshëm i kritereve të pranimit në universitete është e parashikueshme me ligj dhe se këto ligje praktikisht i bën Ministria e Arsimit". Sipas ministrit është e pamundur të vendoset arbitrarisht për heqjen e mesatares, pasi që kur ajo u miratua në rregulloren e pranimit opinionet kanë qenë të ndara, "madje unë jam nxitur për ta rikthyer si kriter duke u nisur pikërisht nga opinionet e mësuesve në shkollat e mesme, që kanë ngulmuar se nxënësit janë mjaft pasivë dhe jo të motivuar nga notat". "Unë mirëpres opinionet e organizatave rinore, vijoi më tej Memushi, që mund të sugjerojnë dhe një formë tjetër për marrjen parasysh të mesatares. Nxënësit që mbarojnë gjimnazin të mund të diferencohen, ata që kanë mesatare të lartë kanë të drejtë të zgjedhin degë të preferuara, siç ndodh aktualisht në mjaft shtete të botës, ku të dhënat e arsimit parauniversitar asnjëherë nuk neglizhohen. Ne i mirëpresim opinionet e tyre". Kreu i Arsimit gjithashtu u shpreh se, korrespondenca e rikthyer në formën e "part-time" është gjithashtu një tentativë e sukseshme, pavarësisht opinioneve që mund ta konsiderojnë këtë lloj sistemi regres. I pyetur më tej nga gazetarët për polemikat më të fundit mes tij dhe kryebashkiakut të Tiranës, Edi Rama, ministri u shpreh se "marrëdhëniet me Bashkinë e Tiranës kanë qenë gjithnjë të mira dhe korrekte dhe se Bashkia ka bërë kërkesa të dobishme duke përjashtuar ato me efekte elektorale", përfundoi Memushi.


*Edi Rama: Përgëzime për heqjen e mesatares
*

_Kundërshtar i hapur për rikthimin e mesatares, kryebashkiaku i Tiranës nuk kurseu dje një opinion pozitiv për lëvizjen e fundit të dikasterit të arsimit, që parashikon ta rishqyrtojë vendimin qershorit të shkuar. "Unë jam për heqjen e mesatares dhe duhet të ishte bërë më parë meqë paska qenë kaq e thjeshtë për t'u bërë", deklaroi ai. Por ministri Memushi e ka komentuar të nxituar këtë deklaratë, meqë sipas tij nuk është marrë ende një vendim për ta hequr mesataren. Kreu i Bashkisë takoi dje drejtorë të shkollave të Tiranës, drejtoreshën e Drejtorisë Arsimore, Lumturi Xhezo dhe përfaqësues nga senatet e nxënësve. Ai shprehu qartë se do të vlerësonte mendimin e tyre për investimet në fushën e arsimit kryeqytetas, pas akordimit të fondit 500 milionësh për arsimin, që do menaxhohet nga Bashkia.



_

*Shkollat, 48 % të amortizuara*

Rreth 30 për qind e nxënësve shqiptarë mësojnë në kushte jonormale, në godina të vjetëruara shkollore, që kanë nevojë për rikonstruktim". Kështu u shpreh dje gjatë analizës vjetore të Ministrisë së Arsimit, titullari i këtij dikasteri. Memushi theksoi se në përfundim të 2003 ne erdhëm në konkluzionin se 52 për qind e shkollave janë të reja dhe të rikonstruktuara, ndërsa 48 për qindëshi i godinave të amortizuara përqëndrohet kryesisht në zonat malore, ku për shkak të lëvizjeve demografike nuk mësojnë më shumë se 30 për qind e nxënësve.
.

Gazeta Shqiptare

----------


## anathema

Une mendoj se mesatarja eshte nje faktor qe do te ndihmoje dhe ndoshta te kulloje intelektin e brezit te ri,dmth se sic jemi ne dijeni gjate ketij 10 vjecari te fundit ,shume te paafte dhe pse jo dhe njerez qe ndoshta nuk meritojne pozita ,ne te cilat gjenden keto momente,kane perfituar nga fakti i mosekzistences se mesatares.Korrupsioni gjithashtu ka ndihmuar shume ,pasi te gjithe studentet te cilet ,fatmiresisht kishin nje mik ne "juri e vendosjes" neper fakultete,dhe nuk eshte ne interes te te tille studenteve nje ndryshim i tille ne kodin shkollor.
Personalisht mendoj se ka per te skualifikuar shume njerez qe akumulojne dhe mos perdorin dijen.
Eshte ndryshim pozitiv.

----------


## |anonymous|

Mesatarja ?? Pse te vendoset ?

Nuk eshte e drejte qe nje nxenes duhet te jete 100% i mire ne te gjitha lendet, ai ka prije per matematike dhe fizike, duhet te mesoje me detyrueshmeri letersi e gjeografi dhe sociologjite.. ???
Nuk jam dakort, pasi njerezit kane prirje te ndryshme ne jete, dhe ate e zgjedhin kur shkojne ne universitet, pse kjo ender e tyre te prishet per nje kaprico qe mund te kete nje mesues, dhe shume faktore te tjere.
Eshte ndryshim negativ per mua.
Ne france,itali dhe ne vende te tjera te botes, nje pjese e mire e botes nuk perdor me keto lloj menyrash per te avancuar ne projekte te ministrit...
Jam kunder mesatares.Eshte nje krim ne qofte se do restriksionohen te gjithe idete per nje shqiperi qe ndryshon.
Ka shume shqiptar,nuk numerohen qe kane bere shkollen e mesme pa mesatare per ne tu futur ne universitet dhe kane dale figura ne boten e sotme.

Dhe nje here , shpreh mendimin tim negativ per mesateren.

----------


## FlashMx

Jam kunder qe  mesatarja te jete nje prej kritereve kryesore per pranimet ne universitete.Dua ti them anathemas qe korrupsioni nuk ka fund qofte ne universitet ashtu edhe ne shkollat e mesme ai do te beje vetem nje zevendesim vendi dhe pozite dhe jo qe do te zhduket.

----------


## Gjallica

Eh studentat e shkrete shqiptar...s'dine nga tia mbajne:

1.Te vihet mesatarja do lodrojne mesuesit me nxenesit e shkollave te mesme.

2.Te hiqet mesatarja do kete korrupsoin te madh dhe do jene shume te pakta mundesit per nje student me mundesi te veshtira ekonomike.

Keshtu qe zgjesh mundesin "Nuk e di"

----------


## miri

Gjallica e lehte shume:
Zgjidh 1 dhe 2 te dyja bashke  :buzeqeshje: .
Keshtu nxenesve te mire nuk u shkojne kot 4 vjet ne shkolle te mesme.  E dyta testi do tregoje perseri se nje nxenes me mesatare 10 eshte i afte te dale i shkelqyer dhe ne test.  Keshtu e ka dhe Amerika biles ketu mund ta ndjekesh dhe me tej le te themi jane 10 vende dhe 11 nxenes i plotesojne kushtet pastaj shikojne aktivitetet e gjera te tjera.  Kjo eshte rruga me e drejte.  Testi ne fund te fundit eshte "lucky number" mund te bjere nje ushtrim qe nuk e ke pare ose thjeshte nuk ndjehesh mire ate dite dhe nuk mund te dalesh aq mire sa je ne te vertete.  Pra te dyja bashke testi dhe mesatarja per mendimin tim duhet te merren parasysh.

----------


## ice_storm

Besoj se mesatarja eshte dicka qe e shtyn nxenesin te mesoje ne gjimnaz qe ti jepet mundesia per te hyre ne universitet.
Per mendimin tim do te ishte me mire qe te mos kishe mesatare por qe te kishe mesatare skarcimi ne vitin e pare te universitetit.
Duke patur nje mesatare vitin e pare atehere nxenesit i jepet mundesia qe ta tregoje veten gjate vitit te pare sepse ka shume nxenes qe jane shume te zgjuar por per nje arsye ose nje tjeter nuk e kane mesataren per pranim ne Universitet.

----------


## Kosovari_78_Ca

Nga opinioni im -Nje vendim i till vjen nga nje ministri jo e arsimuar ne nivel apo nje ministri qe nuk punon per interes te popullit dhe te rinis shqiptare por te karijeres dhe korrupcionit-

Shtrohet pytja, pse te formohet nje vendim i till?


Te nderuar bashk atdhetar te dashur, kjo tem eshte shume e qelluar edhe mund te them se secili nga ne mund te shkruaj faqe te tera per ate vendim te pa vend qe jo vetem qe shktarron stundent shqiptar, por gjenerata te tera. Se pari ne nuk duhet te bazohemi ne studenta te shkolles se mesme te cilet nuk kan nje sukses te mire, sepse nje perqindje e studentve te shkollave te mesme , gjat studimeve te larta si ne fakultet apo college, kana arritur shume suksese dhe rezulatete me te mira se studentat te cilen gjat shkolles se mesme kan qen te skelqyeshem, nuk duhet te paragjykojm ne asi masa as ne as Ministria. Apo ka studenta te cilet gjat shkolles se mesme ska pas mudesi financiare te shkollohet, por ndoshta prindi, apo vllau amo ndokush ne familje ka emigruar dhe i ndihmon te vazhdoj studimet e larta per te krijuar nje te ardhme me te mire, per te kontribuar per vend me shume. Siq po shifet bashk atdhetar te dashur, si ne Kosove, ashtu edhe ne Shqiperi dhe shume vende shqiptare, rinia shqiptare nuk ka edhe aq vullnet te studjoj, sepse po shifen situatat politike, ekonomike dhe shume thjesht rrethanat e jetes, si shembull mund ta marr qytetin e Prishtines; ka student ku e ka kryer fakultetin e ndoshta edhe ka magjistruar dhe ende bredhet rrugeve duke kerkuar pune, e ne anen tjeter ata te cilet flasin nje gjuhe te huaj apo punojn ne ndoj firm kan kushte shume me te mira se ai qe shkrin mend ne shkollim me vite te tera apo me thjesht kan nje pag me te madhe se profesorat e fakultetit, gjithashtu edhe rinia shqiptare ne egzil, mund te them se eshte nje perqinjde shume e vogel e cila studjon, jo qe nuk te japet mundesia por egzistena e jetes eshte ne pytje. Te nderuar bashatdhetar, ne duhet te shiquar rrethanat qe jemi e jo te imagjinojm me lloj lloj vendime te cilat nuk perputhen me shtresen dhe kushtet e popullit. Ne duhet te jemi ata te cilet duhet te ju ndihmojm te ju japim vullnet dhe zell ata qe deshirojn te vazhdojn studimet e larta, mjaft kemi rrugeve, puntore te thjesht dhe biznismena me 8 apo 12 vjet shkolle, tash jemi ne shekullin e XXI, Bota po shkon perpara ne ende kemi ngelur me nje situat te palakmushme, kam bindje se dikund 65-70% te rinis nuk kan enderr tjeter vetem qe te dalin jasht nga vendi dhe te emigrojn dikund ku mund te fitojn te holla, rinia shqiptare eshte e paster e qilter dhe mendje holl, me thjesht intelegjent, por krejt mvaren kushtet dhe rrethanat, na duhet ti ndihmojm njeri tjetrit me nje fjal tja zgjatim doren rinis ti ngrehim sa me larte ne vendin ton e jo ta lem Ministrin apo Qeverin te marr vendime edhe me te veshtira qe edhe ne keto kushte  jo te mira te marrin vendime te veshtira per nje te ardhme te vendit , per LULEN E POPULLIT PER, RININ ShQIPTARE.

Para se ta mbyll kete, kerkoj falje per ndonje keqkuptim
nuk kam ndonje eksperience me sistemin e arsimit ne shqiperi prandaj kerkova falje per keqkuptim.

Me respekt dhe sinqeritet nga Kosvovari-Canada

----------


## fiso

Per mendimin tim nuk duhet te vehet mesatarja pasi niveli i shkollave nuk eshte i barabarte dhe nxenesi detyrohet te varet nga profesori per cop note,te ndryshoje ,te paguaj nje profesor qe perfiton nga rasti

----------


## StterollA

Jam kundra mesatares per dy arsye:

1.  Sic  e ka shpjeguar anonymous me larte, mesatarja ngarthen vetem nxenesit me prirje universale dhe ato qe kane 'miq' per te korruptuar notat. Ka shume individe qe kane prirje ne ndonje lemi te vecante (akrtim, muzike, matematike, gjeografi... etj) e ne lemite tjera jane te dobet. Mesatarja per to paraqet nje murr per nje kariere e jete me te mire.

2. Jane mijera shembuj ku nxenes qe ne shkolle te mesme nuk kane dhene rezulatate te larta por ne shkollim univerzitar kane shkelqyer e sot jane inxhinere, muzikante, e doktore te zotet.

StterollA

----------


## shkodrane82

Une mendoj qe mesatarja duhet te rivendoset perseri . eshte nje ide teper e mire per studentat shqiptar , pasi nuk ka mbetur njeri pa u futur neper universitete , te pakten kur kane mesataren e duhur tregon qe te pakten jane perpjekur , kane mesuar dhe e meritojne te vazhdojne per me tej ...........une jam pro mesatares......

----------


## shkodrane82

> _Postuar më parë nga |anonymous|_ 
> *Mesatarja ?? Pse te vendoset ?
> 
> Nuk eshte e drejte qe nje nxenes duhet te jete 100% i mire ne te gjitha lendet, ai ka prije per matematike dhe fizike, duhet te mesoje me detyrueshmeri letersi e gjeografi dhe sociologjite.. ???
> Nuk jam dakort, pasi njerezit kane prirje te ndryshme ne jete, dhe ate e zgjedhin kur shkojne ne universitet, pse kjo ender e tyre te prishet per nje kaprico qe mund te kete nje mesues, dhe shume faktore te tjere.
> Eshte ndryshim negativ per mua.
> Ne france,itali dhe ne vende te tjera te botes, nje pjese e mire e botes nuk perdor me keto lloj menyrash per te avancuar ne projekte te ministrit...
> Jam kunder mesatares.Eshte nje krim ne qofte se do restriksionohen te gjithe idete per nje shqiperi qe ndryshon.
> Ka shume shqiptar,nuk numerohen qe kane bere shkollen e mesme pa mesatare per ne tu futur ne universitet dhe kane dale figura ne boten e sotme.
> ...


Nje nxenes qe eshte i mire ne sociologji apo gjeografi etj etj , eshte nje nxenes qe ben perpjekje , dhe duke qene teper i mire ne lendet e lartpermendura tregon qe ka aftesi studiuese , doemos ky nxenes do perpiqet edhe ne lendet e tjera si matematike apo fizike , prandaj nuk ka mundesi te mos e arrije mesataren ...........
Me vjen shume keq kur shof nxenes qe mezi kane kaluar klasat dhe vazhdojne shkollat e larta njesoj si ata qe jane lodhur 4 vjet .........
Edhe mos harro qe neper bote nuk ndodh sic ndodh ne Shqiperi qe nxenesit edhe pse  nuk prekin libra me dore gjith vitin te kalojne klasen edhe te vazhdojne me lart ...........

----------


## bicjani

Me mire eshte te them nuk e di.e bere si e bere ne shqiperi dallaveret do vazhdojne .me shkurt  e shkreta rini.

----------


## BRADYKININ

Une mendoj se mesatarja duhet te qendroje si nje nga kushtet baze per pranimin ne universitet ne Shqiperi sepse kjo do t'i inkurajoje nxenesit per te mesuar me shume. Megjithate, meqenese dallaveret egzistojne ne maksimum, ne Shqiperi duhet te kete dhe nje test standart kombetar (sic kane amerikanet SAT) ne menyre qe te shikohet se kush ka njohuri me te vertete. Dhe keto teste mendoj qe te kontrollohen diku jashte Shqiperise (ie. maqedoni apo diku ne kosove.)

----------


## selvie

Mendoj se mesatarja e shkolles se mesme nuk duhet te jete kriter per pranimin ne fakultet pasi do u pritej ne mes endrra e shume te rinjve,qe kane pasion,talent nje fushe te caktuar.

Molierin e detyruan prindrit te studionte per drejtesi,po ai kishte pasion teatrin the iu fut asaj rruge.

Para se te pranohesh ne fakultet eshte nje konkurs,dhe aty vlersohesh

Do ishte me mire qe te perpiqeshin e te benin dicka qe shkollen qe e mbarojm ne Shqiperi te na njihej kudo.

----------


## dionisi

MENDOJ SE NESE DUA TE NDJEK NJE DEGE TE VECANTE P.SH GAZETARI NUK DOTME DUHEJ FIZIKAAPO GJOMETRIAAPO NJE LENDE TJETER QE S'KA ASNJE LIDHJE ME DEGEN QE ME PELQEN TE NDJEK.MENDOJ SE ESHTE NJE VENDIM I GABUAR , SHUME MIRE MUND TE VENDESNIN SE DO TE MERREN PER BAZE MESATARJA E ATYRE LENDEVE QE KANE LIDHJE ME DEGEN QE DUA TE STUDIOJ DHE MESATARJA E LENDEVE TE TJERA DO TE NDIHMOJE ME TEPER OSE NUK DO TE JETE RENDUESE.

----------


## DhArMa

Une per vehte jam kundra mesatareve edhe testeve, sepse te dyja me duken teknika kot per te vleresuar pranimin e nje studenti ne universitet. Persa i perket mesatares, shkolla te ndryshme nuk kane si te krahasohen. Nqs nje student qe ka mesataren 10 ne nje shkolle ne fshat mund te jete ne nivelin e e nje studenti me mesatare 6 ne nje shkolle tjeter. 
Ndersa testet, qe dikush me siper permendi SAT ketu ne amerike, edhe ky eshte nje test kot, qe kufizon njohurite e studentave vetem ne anglisht edhe matematike. Shume njerez jane kundra ketij lloj testimi. Pastaj Shqiperia qe nuk ka as 3 milljone njerez nuk ka si te krahasohet me nje vend te madh si amerika. Une them qe studentave i duhet dhene e drejta te studjone ne ate dege qe kane deshire, edhe gjate viteve te shkolles fillojne e skualifikohen studentat e paafte, disa e lene komplet, disa kalojne me nje 5-se edhe disa te tjere dalin me rezultate te mira. Ka shume persona qe nuk studjojne gjate viteve te shkolles se mesme, per arsye nga me te ndryshmet, por kjo nuk do te thote qe nuk e meritojne nje shanc per te filluar shkollen e larte ne ate qe kane deshire dhe te jane te shkelqyer ne ate qe bejne. Shume te rinj e kuptojne pak si vone rendesine e shkolles. Per mendimin tim shqiperia ka nevoje per sa me shume njerez te shkolluar. 
Ne fund tu jap une nje shembull, kur isha une ne shqiperi, ne vit te pare ishim 80 studenta, ne te dytin ngelem vetem 30 e ca, pastaj shume te tjere iken. Nuk e di sa mund te jene diplomuar gjithsej po mendjoj qe nuk kane qene shume qe moren diplomen.

----------


## Lin_diti

I lexova me kujdes mbi kriterin e mesatares per pranimet ne Universitet,dhe mendoj se eshte me mire qe mos te merret parasysh mesatarja ,pra te gjithe te hyne ne kushte te barabarta ne konkurs,pasi mund te njerrin nota te mira ne shkolle me miqesi,ndersa mos marrja parasysh e notes mesatare ben qe nxenesit te mesojne gjate vitit te ndergjegjshem se mesojne per dije dhe jo note ,dhe konkursin do ta marrin me te qete.

----------

